# Graco Proshot 2 inconsistent spray



## beedoola (May 18, 2015)

I got a Proshot 2 used. It primes fine but when it comes to spraying, it doesn't spray consistently. I'll pull the trigger and it will send a short little burst - not at full projecting strength, and then stop. I'll pull the trigger again and same thing. I'll reverse the tip to unclog (if thats the issue) and then try and it will work spray as normal, but not every time. So I'm not sure if it is a tip issue. 

I'm using a 515 tip. Was spraying rustoleum oil based primer and paint. Pressure seemed good. I tried max pressure and would still experience the issue.

The seller included an unused rebuild kit. I might use that if I can fix it first as it is. I'd prefer to save the rebuild kit for later.

I'm wondering if material is built up in the inlet? If that was the case though, would that be causing my issue?

The tip filter looks a little crooked so I ordered some new ones. I'm not sure if that is the issue though.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

My true coat seems to chatter. It can be a bit of a pain to get a nice consistent finish


----------



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)

it could be that the batteries are weak and not holding enough charge


----------



## beedoola (May 18, 2015)

canopainting said:


> it could be that the batteries are weak and not holding enough charge


It seems if that were the case then I'd have issues when priming and that the sprayer wouldn't spray consistently when it does work.

I suspect something is clogged somewhere. I read about the taking apart the inlet and I may do that to see if it is dirty.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

its the batteries. Never buy a used one, as batteries hold up only for a year at best. They will cost you about $150 each to buy new ones. Sorry

Also all proshots are pulsating spray, they mimic airless but are not pressure driven like a true airless.


----------



## beedoola (May 18, 2015)

I don't follow when you say pulsating. I'm assuming that whenever you pull the trigger, it should spray, yes? Mine isn't doing that. It sprays inconsistently in that sometimes it won't spray, other times it will. But when I prime it, it works A-Ok without stalling. I'm going to take a look and open it up, won't hurt to do so. I'm guessing something is in the spray line that is stopping it.


----------



## clermontpainting (Feb 25, 2013)

It's the batteries


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

beedoola said:


> I don't follow when you say pulsating. I'm assuming that whenever you pull the trigger, it should spray, yes? Mine isn't doing that. It sprays inconsistently in that sometimes it won't spray, other times it will. But when I prime it, it works A-Ok without stalling. I'm going to take a look and open it up, won't hurt to do so. I'm guessing something is in the spray line that is stopping it.


If you are asking this question, you have obviously never used an airless machine? Sorry, but the purchase of any used battery operated tool will run into the problem you are having. Proshots, drills, saws, etc. Batteries do not last forever and with Proshots you are lucky to get one year from them. Also the batteries are not warrantied

Priming the unit takes very little power, its just cycling through a little valve. Spraying with the unit takes more power as it has to open and close the piston many times per second. Its the batteries as I and others have said. Take it from people who know. Yes I have one, it did the same thing when the batteries were low or stopped holding a charge.


----------



## beedoola (May 18, 2015)

Then maybe it's thickness of the material? I cleaned it out with mineral spirits: I was using oil based paint and it sprayed/triggered fine when cleaning it. I can see that taking less power cause it's a liquid.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

beedoola said:


> Then maybe it's thickness of the material? I cleaned it out with mineral spirits: I was using oil based paint and it sprayed/triggered fine when cleaning it. I can see that taking less power cause it's a liquid.


Is your machine battery operated or plug in? 

Mine is a plug in and chatters when I spray. I use a 517 blue tip.


----------



## beedoola (May 18, 2015)

Mine is battery operated.

I see what CaliforniaMike is saying. 

I just took it apart and cleaned the Inlet/Outlet valves. 

When trying to spray, it will work but once I stop it won't trigger and the battery indicator LED will blink red, but then after a rest it will spray again.

CAMike (or anyone else): is it possible fluid might have gotten near the electronics and is causing little shorts?

My other option I'm thinking of doing - if it is in fact the batteries are bad - is gutting one of the batteries and building a AC to DC 20v circuit that allows me to plug the empty battery casing into the sprayer and just run it off corded power. It will be inconvenient, or less convenient than going cordless but it might redeem this lemon purchase.

I didn't know these batteries failed like this. I thought Graco would use better batteries: if it's any issue of battery quality, or just the nature of these batteries with a kind of powered tool like this.



MikeCalifornia said:


> If you are asking this question, you have obviously never used an airless machine? Sorry, but the purchase of any used battery operated tool will run into the problem you are having. Proshots, drills, saws, etc. Batteries do not last forever and with Proshots you are lucky to get one year from them. Also the batteries are not warrantied
> 
> Priming the unit takes very little power, its just cycling through a little valve. Spraying with the unit takes more power as it has to open and close the piston many times per second. Its the batteries as I and others have said. Take it from people who know. Yes I have one, it did the same thing when the batteries were low or stopped holding a charge.


I've used an airless before. Pulsating was a poor choice of words.

The sprayer sprays intermittently: Sometimes pulling the trigger will make the sprayer work as normal, other times there will be a short spit and the battery indicator LED will blink red. What a sec and try it again and it may work as normal again. It may work fine a few times: pull trigger, stop, pull trigger, stop, pull trigger stop, and then the next time it will do the say thing again where it doesn't work right.


----------



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)

this problem was solved for me when I bought new batteries


----------



## beedoola (May 18, 2015)

I opened up one of the batteries. I wonder if it is something that can be repaired. Reading with my multi-meter, the battery holds the 20v charge. I'm wondering if there is a circuit portion on the battery. I haven't been able to get the top part of the casing off.


----------



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)

I called Graco because I was getting motor action but no spray or only add to my station at high-pressure also inconsistent spraying then it started leaking from the front end. he told me how to remove the tip housing and clean two holes until you can see straight through I also cleaned the diaphragm and all the O-rings after that it worked fine


----------



## Crusty Painter (Dec 19, 2018)

*G20 Proshot battery*

I would look for a battery adapter to run Dewalt 20 volt on the old ProShots, no use in purchasing the same crappy batteries. There is some that are being sold on Ebay. You can only expect to only get around 6 to 12 months of use on the G20 batteries.


----------



## robertdaley848 (Dec 31, 2018)

Thank you, good theard


----------



## Crusty Painter (Dec 19, 2018)

*G18 and G20 Battery*

Quick update, looks like Graco is touchy on the Graco Battery adapters on Ebay and is actively trying to force EBAY to remove all Graco adapters from the site. Here is a new website for the adapters independent from Ebay. Try this coupon code as well Adapter123. I had some conversations with them over email and so I am now no longer unbiased :smile:

Jerryscustomtools.com


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Crusty Painter said:


> Quick update, looks like Graco is touchy on the Graco Battery adapters on Ebay and is actively trying to force EBAY to remove all Graco adapters from the site. Here is a new website for the adapters independent from Ebay. Try this coupon code as well Adapter123. I had some conversations with them over email and so I am now no longer unbiased :smile:
> 
> Jerryscustomtools.com



Hey, that's pretty cool man!!
Jerryscustomtools.com


----------

